# LT 25 cavitation solutions?



## Cullen904 (Jul 26, 2016)

I'm currently running an LT25 with a Mercury 25hp two stroke - short shaft with a stainless solas prop. It's constantly on the verge of cavitation, especially on hole shots, but if you bring the rpm down, the prop catches and you can get rpms back up & to WOT. Recently installed a permatrim to help, but didn't make any difference. Curious if anyone has any suggestions on prop suggestions / cupping -or- if a jack plate's set back would help it out?


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Dec 31, 2012)

More cup, less pitch to offset added cup.


----------



## noeettica (Sep 23, 2007)

4 Blade powertech with cup you will loose speed but gain "bite" if you can get to silver lake near brooksville I have props you can try


----------



## Gatorgrizz27 (Apr 4, 2015)

Powertech SRA3 from the guys I’ve talked to, some of them being Jack Foreman and Tom Gordon. Probably a 10x12 or 13 on a light boat if your gear ratio is similar to a Johnson, I think Yamahas are pretty close also. Can probably jack it up quite a bit as well, hard to tell from that angle.

Even zoomed in, your prop seems to have zero cup, here is an SRA3.


----------



## No Bait / Lures Only (Apr 10, 2011)

Had a sra 3 12" pitch on 17 6 × 6 spear glades x n ran good n high on a 4" jack plate. Motor was modded. 5850 rpm @ 34 light.
Still have a solas 13" 3 blade available if anyone needs a prop.


----------



## Cullen904 (Jul 26, 2016)

No Bait / Lures Only said:


> Had a sra 3 12" pitch on 17 6 × 6 spear glades x n ran good n high on a 4" jack plate. Motor was modded. 5850 rpm @ 34 light.
> Still have a solas 13" 3 blade available if anyone needs a prop.


Thank you!!!


----------



## Cullen904 (Jul 26, 2016)

Gatorgrizz27 said:


> Powertech SRA3 from the guys I’ve talked to, some of them being Jack Foreman and Tom Gordon. Probably a 10x12 or 13 on a light boat if your gear ratio is similar to a Johnson, I think Yamahas are pretty close also. Can probably jack it up quite a bit as well, hard to tell from that angle.
> 
> Even zoomed in, your prop seems to have zero cup, here is an SRA3.
> 
> View attachment 107948


Thank you!!!


----------

